# "I don't wanna freak you out...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...but this fish is HUGE."

So far the best quote of the summer came last night as Holmes began the landing of this 28" walleye by hand while on the river. If you think she's good-sized in this pic, you should see the "cheater pose" shot! :wink: C&R'd to be caught again next week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work buddy! You appear to be doing a heck of a job on taking care of the fish. If you catch it next week....I'll congrat you again!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

28 inches is my personal best walleye, got her probably 3 falls ago now, the beauty also went back into the water to spawn again. biggest wally's i have seen is 16 lbs, 1 came out of the same river system, the other out of another lake close by.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a gorgeous looking fish! Congrats


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Nice, no wonder i cant get any good fish you have your name on them already


----------

